# Any Good Deals for Sirius



## bcampbell (May 31, 2005)

My 6 month free subscription just ended on my new Ford. I called today to see what I could get...they weren't giving any deals for me to continue. They were the same rates I see on their website. I just left it as I guess I won't continue and they didn't offer anything better. Anybody else getting any good deals or have any suggestions? Would like to continue but thought the rates were a bit high.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Yes it's all over this thread how to get a good deal.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Over the weekend I received a letter reminding me my subscription renews in August and the rates they intend to charge. Having listened no more than a hour in the past six months I called to end "auto-renew" and cancel the service on the renewal date.

The termination department offered to continue the service for three more months at no charge for either radio. I've heard it said, "If it's free...it's for me".

Tough to turn down free. So, I didn't. I'll just cancel in November instead of August.


----------

